# Blasc Fehler



## Elduradihm06 (17. Juni 2008)

Hallo, also ich habe jetzt verschiedene Blasc Versionen versucht und selbst mit der aktuellen kann ich meine Chars nicht übertragen. Sie werden nicht bei buffed.de angezeigt. Hab alles versucht und auch neuste version die buffed anbietet drauf. was kann man noch tun?
BItte um hilfe!!!


----------



## kosmo79 (24. Juni 2008)

Ich hab des selbe Prob.   irgendwie funzt da nix



Elduradihm06 schrieb:


> Hallo, also ich habe jetzt verschiedene Blasc Versionen versucht und selbst mit der aktuellen kann ich meine Chars nicht übertragen. Sie werden nicht bei buffed.de angezeigt. Hab alles versucht und auch neuste version die buffed anbietet drauf. was kann man noch tun?
> BItte um hilfe!!!


----------



## Mosebi (25. Juni 2008)

Das kann manchmal ein bisschen dauern.

Aber jetzt müssten sie doch da sein oder?


----------



## ~*Shìrin*~ (26. Juni 2008)

edit: ging doch


----------



## Baldurxy (27. Juni 2008)

Wie lange kann das denn dauern?
Bei mir gehts seit 3 Tagen nicht.


----------



## Hotgoblin (30. Juni 2008)

hmm also bei mri funzt alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hmm bei blasc kommen mache news garnciht an mussm an selebr nachschaun :/


----------



## Baldurxy (1. Juli 2008)

jetzt geht´s!


----------



## Adarella (2. Juli 2008)

Seid Gegrüsst ...bei mir ist das  selbe Problem  kein Char von mir wird   mehr  gezeigt im weiterkommen ....kann mir jemand da helfen ? Grüße Ada


----------



## Galasun (21. Juli 2008)

Adarella schrieb:


> Seid Gegrüsst ...bei mir ist das  selbe Problem  kein Char von mir wird   mehr  gezeigt im weiterkommen ....kann mir jemand da helfen ? Grüße Ada


Huhu,

ich frag mich, warum mein Mainchar nicht hochgeladen bzw angezeigt wird?!
Weiss jemand was dazu?  

Mfg Gala  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zerp (30. Juli 2008)

Mein Charakter wird auch seid tagen nicht mehr geupdatet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eigtl. bin ich schon lvl 47....


----------



## mordecai (2. November 2008)

Kann es sein, daß aktuell die Chardatenübertragung wieder nicht funktioniert. Bei mir tut sich seit Tagen nichts mehr


----------



## Abigayle (3. November 2008)

Schaut mal im AddOn Menü. Hab auch ne Weile gerätzelt bis ich gesehen hab, ich hab so dusselig wie ich bin vergessen es wieder zu aktivieren nach dem Update  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schaut einfach nochmal nach. Kann jedem passieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mxxl (7. November 2008)

Joa^^ war bei mir auch nach 3.0.3


----------



## Nowinchki (23. November 2008)

Bei mir funktioniert nichts, obwohl ich die aktuelle Version habe und es auch unter Addons aktiviert ist. Dauert das ein bischen wenn der Charakter neu ist?


----------



## Springbreak (23. November 2008)

Elduradihm06 schrieb:


> Hallo, also ich habe jetzt verschiedene Blasc Versionen versucht und selbst mit der aktuellen kann ich meine Chars nicht übertragen. Sie werden nicht bei buffed.de angezeigt. Hab alles versucht und auch neuste version die buffed anbietet drauf. was kann man noch tun?
> BItte um hilfe!!!




warten bis der fehler gefixed ist, du bist nicht der einzige mit dem problem.


----------



## Shafalie (18. Januar 2009)

ich habe auch meine probleme mit blasc!!
Meinen DK zeigt er zwar an aber mein main is iwie noch 54 was ja an sich keinen sinn macht und dazu kommt das bei mir keine blogeinträge eingetragen werden!! kann man das iwo einstellen oder so??

wenn ja wäre es nett wenn man mir sagen könnte wo....finde da nämlich nichts! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scott55a (20. Januar 2009)

wenn ja wäre es nett wenn man mir sagen könnte wo....finde da nämlich nichts! unsure.gif

push  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

